# "I can't spend more than $100, ever."



## cjasonbr (Nov 18, 2005)

I quoted some guy a price for his parents place. I quoted our minimum of $35 (+some shoveling), and explained to him that that was per visit.

He says, "but it will never be over $100 right?". I say that it could be if we have a monster storm and i need to push him 3 times, but chances are that it will never exceed $100.

He says his parents are on a fixed income and can't afford to pay over $100 ever, so he's going to hire the guy next door that plows for beer money, for $50 an event no matter what falls.

Why do people waste my time with this BS? Yea buddy, after your bill reaches $100, we start workin for free! Who's even heard of such a thing? Not to mention in the long run i'd probably be cheaper!!!

I left him a message thanking him for letting me know of his decision and asked him to keep me in mind.......


----------



## bribrius (May 5, 2007)

cjasonbr;443694 said:


> I quoted some guy a price for his parents place. I quoted our minimum of $35 (+some shoveling), and explained to him that that was per visit.
> 
> He says, "but it will never be over $100 right?". I say that it could be if we have a monster storm and i need to push him 3 times, but chances are that it will never exceed $100.
> 
> ...


the fifty is more than you charge on a one push storms. if you have lots of small storms the beer money guy is actually charging and making more than you. also since they are retired and dont have to work they may be content to not be plowed until after the storm ends so you only have to do it once unless its the real heavy stuff.
are you sure you handled that correctly? not judging. just asking.


----------



## GL&M (Sep 26, 2005)

Don't lose any sleep over it. They are willling to pay more betting that it will be more than a one push storm. In reality the majority of storms are one push and done, so they are paying the other guy $15.00 more than you wanted therefore wasting money. On the other hand if the storm does required more than one push the other guy is barley covering his expense. See if the beer money plower shows up on a regular basis. If you explained all that to them it's their decision. I had people drop me becaue someone else was 10.00
cheaper. I'm waiting to see if they are as reliable as I was.


----------



## DBL (Aug 27, 2005)

cjasonbr;443694 said:


> Yea buddy, after your bill reaches $100, we start workin for free! Who's even heard of such a thing?


what no free work for you


----------



## cjasonbr (Nov 18, 2005)

bribrius;443729 said:


> the fifty is more than you charge on a one push storms. if you have lots of small storms the beer money guy is actually charging and making more than you. also since they are retired and dont have to work they may be content to not be plowed until after the storm ends so you only have to do it once unless its the real heavy stuff.
> are you sure you handled that correctly? not judging. just asking.


It doesn't matter how many times i come, i still push the same amount of snow.

Why would i even be half interested in signing a customer to our minimal rate with special contingencies designed to minimize my income?? No thank you!


----------



## Gicon (Oct 1, 2005)

People are stupid. I have a few people like that. Whatever. Just remember who he is when he calls you in a year or two or three


----------



## BlueRam2500 (Jan 15, 2005)

I wonder worry about it either. Maybe the beer guy will be unreliable and show up sometimes and not others.


----------



## Snowpower (Sep 2, 2007)

cjasonbr;443694 said:


> I quoted some guy a price for his parents place. I quoted our minimum of $35 (+some shoveling), and explained to him that that was per visit.
> 
> He says, "but it will never be over $100 right?". I say that it could be if we have a monster storm and i need to push him 3 times, but chances are that it will never exceed $100.
> 
> ...


No offense but if you couldn't gaurantee a resi of senior citizens on a fixed income that their per storm charge wont ever be over 100 dollars than theres something wrong with....You.

The guy was being up front with you as to his parents budget. Sounds to me like it was you that was wishy washy and probabaly a lot greedy.

I have resis that are fifty a push and they've never gone over 100 a storm.

How many people actually have resis that go over 100 a storm.

Geez.


----------



## toyman (Dec 4, 2007)

OK so here is a thought, what if we have a huge storm. We're out for 26-30 hours pushing snow. Everything is all done, you kept the customer under there $100 by only plowing twice. So say 10 days later we have another big storm, push snow for 30-36 hours. You plow there drive 3 times, but keep the bill at $100 (take the $5 loss). There total bill for the month is now at $170 is this going to throw them off budget for the month. What will happen if there is another storm right away. 

I'm on a fixed income also, if I don't work I don't get paid. 

Toyman


----------



## PremierLand (Jun 11, 2004)

You dont work for free? I thought this was just a hobby for all of us? lol, alot of people are like that, usually I can tell how they are with their money by talkign to them over the phone, such as some people just want it done and dont even ask for a price, and others seem to haggle or even tell me that they contacted 5 other companies and were supprised everyone called back within a few hours, LOL.

BTW: I thought he meant that he was talking aobut $100 per month or season. heck I have resi's that can be $270 per month.

Just like I tell owners of gas stations when they call me:

"I am priced higher and I will not go down on my price, however you can find someone all day long to plow your station for half of what I charge, but I promise you that they do not have insurance, so when they smash into your gas pump, YOU will pay for it spending 5 times as much if you would have just hired me with insurance, not to mention personal liability, and they fact that its a law, so go ahead and hire the cheaper company if you feel that is what you want"


----------



## Snowpower (Sep 2, 2007)

He clearly states that the people are willing to pay 50 per "event" No where does it say anything about weekly or monthly.

Some of you guys should be robbin banks instead of the seniors. But....the senior won this round and so did the other contractor.


"Our Representative" Lost.....what sounds like a decent client willing to pay a fair price.


----------



## Joe D (Oct 2, 2005)

cjasonbr;443694 said:


> I quoted some guy a price for his parents place. I quoted our minimum of $35 (+some shoveling), and explained to him that that was per visit.
> 
> He says, "but it will never be over $100 right?". I say that it could be if we have a monster storm and i need to push him 3 times, but chances are that it will never exceed $100.
> 
> ...


I think you should always stick to your price, you win some you lose some. In this case I think that I would have made it work. Your getting more than you wanted for about 70% of our storms in MA. 
I bet the guy doing it is making way more than beer money.


----------



## Jbowe (Mar 22, 2006)

*Seniors*

Guess at 59 now I would qualify in some places. But I work every day 365 days a year. Owning a business is a lot of work which never stops. Personally I am tired of seniors that us the fixed income as a means to get hard working people to come down on their prices. If thier income is that fixed then maybe they need to just get a snow blower and do it them selfves. That way they get the exercise they probably need anyway instead of sitting on their plump butts looking out the picture window hopeing the guy whos plowing hits something so they can sue and add to thier fixed incomes. Just a thought. lMAO


----------



## Joe D (Oct 2, 2005)

Jbowe;446232 said:


> If thier income is that fixed then maybe they need to just get a snow blower and do it them selfves.


I don't buy that excuse either. 99% of the time they are weathier than you are. I price my jobs, plowing or electrical, based on how much I need to make to survive and make a profit.


----------



## ServiceOnSite (Nov 23, 2006)

to many people out there work for just beer money. must be nice to have only one expense


----------



## tinymitymo (Feb 23, 2007)

I'd love to have a "fixed income".......

My plant is closing some time in the next year......

My income will be broken:realmad:


----------



## Gicon (Oct 1, 2005)

Fixed income, cant afford $30, but live in a $300,000 house.


----------



## cog-1 (Oct 7, 2005)

I have found here also that if retired people are living here/can afford it, they have a lot more money than me; that is usually how they got all their money by being cheap. Not to say I wouldn't give them a deal in the end...helping one guy out makes the word get out, a good way of getting accounts as long as you are still making a little bit on the job/not losing anything who cares its only one driveway.


----------



## kah68 (Jan 16, 2006)

I bought another truck this year as I was thinking of taking on some contract drives. One was a road with 6 driveways off it and 3 other drives. I already plow my own home, parents, family and a few friends plus my business (5 acrea) but not for money. I was considering buying the insurance and putting the new(er) truck out and picking up a few more accounts to keep an employee busy over the slow winter. After dealing with 2 potential customers I came to realise it just wasn't worth it. I quoted what I needed to make a small profit and they told my I was expensive and asked if I was willing to come down. I know this game too well and told them they would be better keeping who they had if that company was doing a good job at a better price. I know everyone is in a different situation but I wish people would just take your price and make a descision, I hate it when they try to make you feel like you are robbing them and then proceeed tell you how they know what your costs are and how much they think it should be. When I am in that position I thank whomever it was who quoted me and tell them 'if your quote fits my needs you'll be hearing from me soon'. It's a shame your 'potential' didn't put pen to paper and figure out what it would cost them over time with your price as opposed to the beer guys price. Severe storms happen but not on a regular basis.


----------



## cjasonbr (Nov 18, 2005)

Snowpower;446056 said:


> No offense but if you couldn't gaurantee a resi of senior citizens on a fixed income that their per storm charge wont ever be over 100 dollars than theres something wrong with....You.
> 
> The guy was being up front with you as to his parents budget. Sounds to me like it was you that was wishy washy and probabaly a lot greedy.
> 
> ...


what? what!? what?!?!?!?!?!?

I have a MINIMUM charge of $35 a push. If i quote you our MINIMUM and it's "too much" then GOODBYE!!!

How does this make me "a lot greedy".

I don't have many resi's that would go over $100 a storm. But what trade-off is there for me say that i wont charge for anything over $100 and take that chance? Usually if i accept added risk then there's some trade-off.

Greedy me


----------



## dforbes (Jan 14, 2005)

*I can't spend more than $100 ever*

I used to say that about filling up my truck!!!!!
ahh the good ole days.


----------



## cjasonbr (Nov 18, 2005)

kah68;446648 said:


> I bought another truck this year as I was thinking of taking on some contract drives. One was a road with 6 driveways off it and 3 other drives. I already plow my own home, parents, family and a few friends plus my business (5 acrea) but not for money. I was considering buying the insurance and putting the new(er) truck out and picking up a few more accounts to keep an employee busy over the slow winter. After dealing with 2 potential customers I came to realise it just wasn't worth it. I quoted what I needed to make a small profit and they told my I was expensive and asked if I was willing to come down. I know this game too well and told them they would be better keeping who they had if that company was doing a good job at a better price. I know everyone is in a different situation but I wish people would just take your price and make a descision, I hate it when they try to make you feel like you are robbing them and then proceeed tell you how they know what your costs are and how much they think it should be. When I am in that position I thank whomever it was who quoted me and tell them 'if your quote fits my needs you'll be hearing from me soon'. It's a shame your 'potential' didn't put pen to paper and figure out what it would cost them over time with your price as opposed to the beer guys price. Severe storms happen but not on a regular basis.


Having a minimum price has helped us cut down on those people that are calling around looking for the lowest prices. I tell everyone before i even look at their driveway, that we have a minimum of $35. And then, when i quote them, if they're the minimum, i always say that i'm quoting them our minimum.

I haven't had anyone try to haggle with me too bad, and sometimes when i tell people they're the minimum they're actually happy and relieved because i told them upfront that's as low as it goes and they had been hoping for that i guess.


----------



## bribrius (May 5, 2007)

well congradulations. you just lost out on making money when now somone else is making it. and they will actually be making more than you would have on the drive. the odds of you pushing more than twice are slim to none. since they are retired they dont need to get out to go to work and would have been willing to work around your schedule more than some customers.
i think you frigged up. i would have taken that in a heartbeat. I don't see it as that big of a issue at all.
too each their own. And the other guy is not charging for beer money. nice try. he is probably running over market. He will push that once a storm at fifty (compared to your thirty five) and do it at a two or three inch trigger TWICE for a hundred compared to your seventy (old people dont like snow in the drive).  I had to repost on this thread. apparently i wasn't clear enough in my first post because you still havent thought about the three inches of snow he's plowing for fifty bucks.
just my opinion.


----------



## Jbowe (Mar 22, 2006)

*Seniors*

The one fact that will hold true 100% of the time is that seniors and any other client you give a quote to is going to lie to you more then you will them. Its a fact. They do not give a rats ass if you make money or lose it. They have already made theirs so why should they care. Sometimes I think that being classified as a senior is a license to rip others off. I have absolutely no simpathy for them. Understand that I am one, speaking, so I can get away with it. Also remember that a senior that is not working has money. A senior that has to hold down a side job probably is just getting by. So when I deal with them those are the factors that I take into consideration.


----------



## Jbowe (Mar 22, 2006)

*Right on Forbes*

I read and read these posts about minimums to charge etc etc. As far as I am concerned if your minimum is less then a replacement Hyd. hose then your not even breaking even. I base my min on what the hoses cost. Here in Alaska they run about 55.00 if I have a braided hose made. So my min. is 60.00 Case closed. If a customer can't understand that then let him go to Lowes and buy a 5 dollar snow shovel. Thats the bottom line. I am in business to make money, not subsidise a bunch of cheap scapes.


----------



## cjasonbr (Nov 18, 2005)

bribrius;446721 said:


> well congradulations. you just lost out on making money when now somone else is making it. and they will actually be making more than you would have on the drive. the odds of you pushing more than twice are slim to none. since they are retired they dont need to get out to go to work and would have been willing to work around your schedule more than some customers.
> i think you frigged up. i would have taken that in a heartbeat. I don't see it as that big of a issue at all.
> too each their own. And the other guy is not charging for beer money. nice try. he is probably running over market. He will push that once a storm at fifty (compared to your thirty five) and do it at a two or three inch trigger TWICE for a hundred compared to your seventy (old people dont like snow in the drive).  I had to repost on this thread. apparently i wasn't clear enough in my first post because you still havent thought about the three inches of snow he's plowing for fifty bucks.
> just my opinion.


Nice try? The guy told me it was one of their neighbors that, "wasn't a professional". Whether he actually spends the money on beer is anyone's guess, but i very much doubt any of it gets spent on insurance.

and thanks for explaining the math to me. I never realized that $50 was more than $35. Actually i think i said in my first post that the customer didn't do the math very well....:


cjasonbr;443694 said:


> Not to mention in the long run i'd probably be cheaper!!!


It wasn't like an open bidding session in someone's living room- i put in a bid and so did the other guy, then the customer made the decision. How do you quote your properties?


----------



## Snowpower (Sep 2, 2007)

Jbowe;446773 said:


> I read and read these posts about minimums to charge etc etc. As far as I am concerned if your minimum is less then a replacement Hyd. hose then your not even breaking even. I base my min on what the hoses cost. Here in Alaska they run about 55.00 if I have a braided hose made. So my min. is 60.00 Case closed. If a customer can't understand that then let him go to Lowes and buy a 5 dollar snow shovel. Thats the bottom line. I am in business to make money, not subsidise a bunch of cheap scapes.


What a great idea. From now on I am gonna bill my salt applications at 21 times whatever a pack of cigarettes cost. 

And just because you have an AARP card doesn't make you a senior citizen.

I dont consider anyone under "at least" 70 a senior.


----------



## Gicon (Oct 1, 2005)

HAHAHA I had one of these today. It was a $30 shot per 6, so a 12" storm would be $60. She says well I really dont want it to go over $40. I said ok you wanna do $40 up to 12" than, and $15 per 3" after that? She said sure.
I guarantee you I will win more than loose becuase on a 6" storm its a $30 shot and im getting $40.


----------



## Jbowe (Mar 22, 2006)

*Snowpower*

Heck of a deal, 21 times a pack of cigs. In Alaska were paying 6.15 a pack now. Thats expensive sanding by anyones calcs. lol


----------



## Scottscape (Nov 27, 2005)

Thats why I tell them a minimum over the phone before I even come bid the job.. residential. If they agree to the minimum then I will take my precious time to come out and bid the job accordinly


----------



## Burkartsplow (Nov 1, 2007)

*$30 minimum*

Got a call yesterday. a lady saw my add and asked about my rates. I told her residential minimum is $30. She then proceeded to ask me is that for the month and I had to hold back from laughing. I said no. that is per visit to plow your driveway. She then said Oh and that was the end of the discussion. I dont believe i will be getting a call back from her, unless she realizes what i charge is the norm. Something funny that happened yesterday.


----------



## QuadPlower (Jan 4, 2007)

cjasonbr;443694 said:


> I quoted some guy a price for his parents place. I quoted our minimum of $35 (+some shoveling), and explained to him that that was per visit.
> 
> He says, "but it will never be over $100 right?". I say that it could be if we have a monster storm and i need to push him 3 times, but chances are that it will never exceed $100.
> 
> ...


So you never talked to the Seniors? And the son you did talk to never said that the guy next door plows for beer money?

All you had was a phone call to sell your services. Did you even drive out to look the clients house to look at the driveway? Sound to me like they just didn't like you on the phone.

You're complaining about not getting the bid when you never looked at the drive. It could have been 30 feet long with an open area to push the snow. But you have a min price, so that wouldn't have mattered.

You're complaining about people wasting your time, when all they were doing is shopping around. All you're out is a phone call and maybe 5 minutes of your time. Do you pay for incoming calls?

If I had room in my route for it, I would have ate the $5 on a 3 push storm and had additional income. Now you have nothing from them.


----------



## QuadPlower (Jan 4, 2007)

A larger than average percentage of my snow plowing income goes to buying beer. Does that make me a bad snow plower?


----------



## Gicon (Oct 1, 2005)

QuadPlower;447662 said:


> A larger than average percentage of my snow plowing income goes to buying beer. Does that make me a bad snow plower?


Well I guess that depends. Do you drink and drive? Or Drink....THAN Drive?


----------



## Snowpower (Sep 2, 2007)

Burkartsplow;447616 said:


> Got a call yesterday. a lady saw my add and asked about my rates. I told her residential minimum is $30. She then proceeded to ask me is that for the month and I had to hold back from laughing. I said no. that is per visit to plow your driveway. She then said Oh and that was the end of the discussion. I dont believe i will be getting a call back from her, unless she realizes what i charge is the norm. Something funny that happened yesterday.


I had one like that for fetilizing. On the phone I said well.....you're probably looking at 35 dollars or so....knowing the area.

Fine she says.

Went to look at it.....35 dollars. She said she thought that was for the year.

I laughed and said no mam', have a nice day.


----------



## Snowpower (Sep 2, 2007)

QuadPlower;447662 said:


> A larger than average percentage of my snow plowing income goes to buying beer. Does that make me a bad snow plower?


No. That makes you "Married"

Which in my mind is worse than being a bad snow plower.


----------



## bribrius (May 5, 2007)

i'm not even completley sure where the money i made the other night is. I know my girlfriend bought us cigs for the week with it. she brought my daughter shopping for clothes. i bought a few coffees.
The second round out the girlfriend was with me and when i was paid i just handed her the cash to keep track of. I dont recall seeing it again but we share finances anyway. 
I know i had five dollars i had shoved in my cup holder i think is still there and probably a hundred left in my wallet.


----------



## cjasonbr (Nov 18, 2005)

QuadPlower;447658 said:


> So you never talked to the Seniors? And the son you did talk to never said that the guy next door plows for beer money?
> 
> All you had was a phone call to sell your services. Did you even drive out to look the clients house to look at the driveway? Sound to me like they just didn't like you on the phone.
> 
> ...


When did i say i never looked at it? Of course i looked at it, why would you assume that i didn't? I'm not sure how you do it Quadplower - but i don't cut corners.

Actually, he called a few times with questions about our policy/pricing, and when i called him back on a couple of occasions, his "wife deleted the messages because she thought they were old".

Needless to say, that has been one of my more 'dedicated' quotes.

I stick to my quotes and my prices Quadplower. It's not like i quoted it at a premium... i quoted the MINIMUM. When i tell someone a price, it's not what i'd 'hope to make', it's how much i charge. 

There's a reason i have a minimum, what do you think "minimum" means? lol


----------



## MIDTOWNPC (Feb 17, 2007)

I have had a commercial client say they are on a fixed budget. Ok so we price this lot at $85 a push and they say well we cant have it go over $500 a month... ok so I think how can I keep this client because its an easy lot and fast... hmm ok what about $500 a month times 4 months? thats $2000 for the season... $2000 divided by $85 thats 23 pushes... hmm do I think I will do 23 pushes... nope! ok so I say.. well I cant guarentee that it wont be under $500 for per pushes however for a situation like this I would suggest a seasonal contract at $2000 divided into 4 equal payments and you know what we will throw in 2 sandings if you are an early signer before nov 15th. Bingo... I just found a way to save a client, who clearely has a budget to SPEND with someone... so why not make it me and I am rolling the dice that it will not snow 23 times. Good bet. In the meantime I made myself some FIXED income of $500 a month.  win win as far as I am concerned. Just listening to the customer... Listen, its so easy.


----------



## QuadPlower (Jan 4, 2007)

MIDTOWNPC, That is exactly what I would have done. You negotiated with the customer, you made them happy, you are happy, and you have income. If you would have stuck to your MINIUM price for a push, you would have nothing. Good for you.

Cjasonbr. Where on this post did you say that you did more than make a couple of phone calls? I must have missed it.


----------



## MIDTOWNPC (Feb 17, 2007)

Thanks Quad. Listen its so easy.


----------



## cjasonbr (Nov 18, 2005)

QuadPlower;448674 said:


> sonbr. Where on this post did you say that you did more than make a couple of phone calls? I must have missed it.


It's funny that you make an assumption and ask me to point out where i said something different. Perhaps a better question is where on this thread did i say all i did was make a couple phone calls? 

I said they 'wasted my time', doesn't that alone imply that i spent some? 

The whole point of the post wasn't to talk about the time i wasted anyways - it was to talk about this potential customers pricing dilemma. I only explained the time i wasted because you are making assumptions contradictory to what i said.


----------



## cjasonbr (Nov 18, 2005)

MIDTOWNPC;448330 said:


> $2000 divided by $85 thats 23 pushes... hmm do I think I will do 23 pushes... nope!


So if you'll never do 23 pushes why would you quote them such a high price?

Sounds to me like you fast talked someone into paying you more for something than they should because they didn't fully understand.

and i love how you included "2 free sandings".

this doesn't sound HONEST at all.

and it HILARIOUS that Quadplower is the first one to chime in how this is a great idea. Wasn't he just sued for something exactly like this? lol, some people never learn.....


----------



## cjasonbr (Nov 18, 2005)

Basically if you quote someone $X, and if after they tell you they have money problems you give them a quote that sounds different but actually increases what they'll be paying, and they accept it thinking you have their best interest in mind (and because they don't fully understand they'll be paying MORE overall)........... i think that makes you a con artist.


----------



## JD Dave (Mar 20, 2007)

cjasonbr;449921 said:


> So if you'll never do 23 pushes why would you quote them such a high price?
> 
> Sounds to me like you fast talked someone into paying you more for something than they should because they didn't fully understand.
> 
> ...


This is how every contract I have is. The only diff is I split mine into 5 months. Companies like equal payments for budgeting purposes. Maybe you should have tried this and you wouldn't have lost a customer. Be catrefull judging someone that's helping you out.


----------



## cjasonbr (Nov 18, 2005)

It's different to quote seasonal prices, than it is to to get a feel for people and quote them as much as you can possibly get, despite what the job is actually worth.


----------



## cornbinder (Oct 16, 2005)

cjasonbr;443694 said:


> I quoted some guy a price for his parents place. I quoted our minimum of $35 (+some shoveling), and explained to him that that was per visit.
> 
> He says, "but it will never be over $100 right?". I say that it could be if we have a monster storm and i need to push him 3 times, but chances are that it will never exceed $100.
> 
> ...


what's wrong with plowing for beer money? if the guy's like me that's alot of beer which equals alot of money!! ha-ha i don't even mess with driveways i do all commercial. any how $50 for a driveway? damn that's good money for a beer guzzling low baller. you sold yourself right out of that deal, next time you need to put on a better slaes pitch, your words and reassurance to the customer could've got you the job. not only do you have to run the truck when it snows, you need to be a salesman before the snow. good luck , pete


----------



## cornbinder (Oct 16, 2005)

Gicon;445961 said:


> People are stupid. I have a few people like that. Whatever. Just remember who he is when he calls you in a year or two or three


i second that, people are morons!!!


----------



## QuadPlower (Jan 4, 2007)

It cracks me up that in every thread where I have asked you a question about one of your statements, you just come back with an attack instead of answering.

I was sued by a customer wanting his money back. Over 5,000 people have read that post. What you failed to mention is that I WON! I was right. Customer was not right.

MIDTOWNPC listened to the customer. Used his skill as a sales person to secure a plowing account where him and the customer are both happy. And you say shame on him for making more money!


----------



## KSlandscaper (Dec 15, 2005)

*true story*

I had a guy stop while I was clearing a walkway (after plowing the lot) and just start yapping to me. He tells me how he removes snow as well. He went on to tell me he offers to shovel drives for $1 and hopes to get tipped very well.


----------



## CARDOCTOR (Nov 29, 2002)

if he loved his parents he'd make up the difference.


JR


----------



## SnowGuy73 (Apr 7, 2003)

Good luck with all that, plowing for beer money.


----------



## Sealer (Dec 15, 2007)

You guys all have your own way of doing things. If it works for you, then that's great. As for myself, I look at it like this. When Wal-mart, K-mart, Sears, or any other store I walk into lets me negotiate their price on items I need, then I would be willing to do the same.

When I pull into a gas station and say, " I'll give you $2.50 a gallon instead of the $3.05", and they agree, Then I'll do the same.

Sure some may think he lost out to the beer plower neighbor guy. That's HIS porragative. I think if that potential customer was that bad off financially being on a fixed income and all, that the son asked to cut them a break, then the SON is the bad guy. The son should've kicked in to help his parents pay the bill. NOT the snow plow driver! 

Side note: Nice site! 1st post.......hope I didn't rub anybody the wrong way, just had to add my .02


----------



## SnoFarmer (Oct 15, 2004)

Sealer;463703
. The son should've kicked in to help his parents pay the bill. NOT the snow plow driver!
Side note: Nice site! 1st post.......hope I didn't rub anybody the wrong way said:


> welcome:waving:
> 
> Nice catch.. The son could have helped his parents out by paying the difference.


----------

